# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling van de maand: Goed dat zorginstelling mantelzorg verplicht

## Leontien

> Een verpleeg- en verzorgingsorganisatie in Gouda gaat mantelzorg 'moreel verplichten' op alle zestien locaties. Vier uur per maand moet familie komen helpen, meldt Trouw maandag.


AD.nl

Vind jij het kunnen dat een zorginstelling familie mantelzorg kan verplichten? Of heb je er een andere mening over?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## olgacolje

> AD.nl
> 
> Vind jij het kunnen dat een zorginstelling familie mantelzorg kan verplichten? Of heb je er een andere mening over?
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening!


Helemaal niet mee eens ! Dergelijke verplichtingen zijn sowieso niet aanvaardbaar. Als je onenigheid in de familie wilt creeren moet je hiermee beginnen ! Ik ben zelf mantelzorger, maar dat was wel vrijwillig.

----------


## Raimun

"" Verplichten !! "" ... voelt soms nogal moeilijk aan ..
"" Moreel verplichten ""...gaat natuurlijk nog "n stapje verder .. je geweten tot de orde roepen !!..
...kan in bepaalde omstandigheden voor veel wrevel zorgen !! 

Toch vind ik dit idee nog niet zo slecht ..
Meestal gebeurt het al spontaan ... daarbij 4 uren per maand !!..
wie kan die niet aan 'n elementaire menselijke opdracht besteden ??

----------


## Jeanne24

Vroeger was het heel normaal dat we voor elkaar zorgden en zelfs bij elkaar inwoonden.
In de zg ontwikkelingslanden is dat nog steeds heel normaal, en dat is dan meer uit vanzelfsprekende medemenselijkheid en liefde dan voortkomend uit een morele verplichting.
We zijn zover afgedwaald van het ervoor elkaar willen zijn.
Geen tijd, druk-druk, ik moet dat gedoe niet want het allemaal maar lastig, enz.
Bezwaren-bezwaren-bezwaren...ze worden zo gemakkelijk uit de mouw geschud.
Dit op zichzelf gericht zijn, zijn de gevolgen van wat we vooruitgang noemen........Tja.......
Ik ben het duidelijk helemaal eens met de stelling omdat dit de weg terug kan betekenen naar betrokkenheid met elkaar.
Degenen die het er niet mee eens zijn doen er goed aan weer met hun hart te denken!

----------


## spond

Het is een schande dat ze dat willen verplichten! Laten we eerst eens beginnen met het salaris wat deze topbestuurder verdient, meer dan 2ton heeft deze jeroen van den oever geïncasseerd in 2012.
Het moet toch niet zo zijn dat de bestuurders meer verdienen dan het personeel op de werkvloer! De vvd doet hier niets aan! Die houdt blijkbaar de hand boven het hoofd van deze vriendjes.
Marktwerking in de zorg we zijn er goed mee maar niet heus. Mijn stem gaat volgende keer naar de sp die zetten medemenselijkheid voorop!

----------

